# Karpfenmesse 2011



## Neuling Angler (12. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Angler !

Habe vor nächstes Jahr auf die Karpfenmesse in Speyer zu gehen. Ich wollte euch mal fragen ob ihr wisst ob es dort gute Angebote an z.B. Ruten und Karpfenliegen gibt. Sind die Artikel dort billiger wie in den Fachgeschäften oder im Internet ?

Vielen Dank schon mal im voraus,

Gruß Daniel


----------



## heidsch (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Karpfenmesse 2011*

hi,

ich war zwar noch nie in speyer, aber in der regel bekommst
du angebotene artikel schon billiger als im laden.
ruten und liegen solltest du auf jeden fall bekommen, alles
andere würde mich wundern.


mfg heidsch


----------



## Neuling Angler (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Karpfenmesse 2011*

okay danke für deine Antwort 
Die KArpfenmesse gibt es ja nicht nur in Speyer, auch in Bonn, Cottbus glaub ich und in vielen anderen Städten findet sie statt . Vielleicht war jemand von euch schon mal bei einer dieser Messen und weis mehr ?


----------



## heidsch (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Karpfenmesse 2011*

natürlich war ich schon auf einer messe, sonnst würd ich doch
hier nicht antworten .
halt nur noch nicht in speyer !!!

aber vielleicht bekommst du ja noch genauere aussagen zu
angebotene artikel und vielleicht auch noch preisen   .

nein im ernst fahr einfach hin und schau selbst!!!


mfg heidsch


----------



## Neuling Angler (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Karpfenmesse 2011*

achso du warst schon dort  dann hab ich das falsch verstanden , entschuldigung


----------



## Carras (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Karpfenmesse 2011*



heidsch schrieb:


> aber vielleicht bekommst du ja noch genauere aussagen zu
> angebotene artikel und vielleicht auch noch preisen   .
> 
> 
> ...


 
Wer hofft auf den Messen echte Hammerschnäppchen machen zu können, wird enttäuscht sein.

Wenn dort was günstig anngeboten wird, sind es oft Sachen aus dem Vorjahresprogramm das aus dem Lager raus muss.

Aber zu 95 % sind die Sachen dort nicht wirklich günstiger als normale Angebote beim Händler. Zumal auf den Messe ja auch fast nur die Händler verkaufen. Die Hersteller selbst verkaufen meist nicht.

M&R hatte aber letztes Jahr zu Speyer Messe in seinem Onlineshop. Messeangebote drin. z.B. ein JRC Stealth Brolly für 119.-€  Schau da mal rein, wenn es soweit ist.


----------



## snorreausflake (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Karpfenmesse 2011*



Carras schrieb:


> Wenn dort was günstig anngeboten wird, sind es oft Sachen aus dem Vorjahresprogramm das aus dem Lager raus muss.


Und wer net das neueste vom neuesten haben muß kann da dann doch ein Schnäppchen machen:m
Außerdem sind die Aussteller faul, die wollen das Zeug´s nicht gern wieder mitnehmen, so kann man da auch noch handeln, vorallem gegen Schluß #h


----------



## Carras (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Karpfenmesse 2011*

Die Messen sind aber vorrangig dazu da, das neuste vom neuen zu Zeigen 
Daher muss man einfach auch viel Glück haben, daß es auf der Messe genau das Schäppchen gibt, das man gerade als Schnäppchen sucht. Die Erfahrung habe ich bisher gemacht.

Wer los geht und sagt, ich will die JRC Super Cocoon Liege dort kaufen und die darf net mehr als x Euro kosten, muss auch sehr viel Glück haben.


----------



## David.F. (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Karpfenmesse 2011*

moin.
also das die händler faul sind und nichts mehr mit nach hause nehmen wollen halte ich für ein gerücht... die zeiten sind doch vorbei. 
im zeitalter des internet haben wir 365 tage im jahr messe. ich sag nur "hammer preise"....und und und. manchmal fragt man sich ob man in einem handwerkerforum ist..........#h


----------



## Jenny (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Karpfenmesse 2011*

also ich bin im Jahr auf ca. 10 Messen und hab dazu folgende Infos:

- Schnäppchen im Bereich Futter & Partikel (20kg Jumbohanf für 22,-€)
- wer seine Lieblingsbolies da kauft kann ja zusammen mit Freunden gleich gute Gesamtpreise verhandeln und spart sich die Versandkosten
- Tackle bekommt man wirklich eher nur bei älteren Sachen schnäppchen
- jeder Stand hat aber immer so sein Messeschnäpchen, muss eben nur grad passen das man das grade sucht...
- auf jeder Messe gibts nette Vorträge und Videos und ne Tombola
- *gewisse Hersteller sind aber auch immer mit Messeschnäpchen vertreten zu Preisen die man so nie im Laden oder Internet bekommt!!!*


----------



## Schleie! (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Karpfenmesse 2011*

Kommt drauf an, von welchem hersteller du was willst. Willst du von einem epeziellen, der auf der messe ist etwas kaufen, kann man sicherlich noch etwas verhandeln.


----------



## Lupus (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Karpfenmesse 2011*

Hallo,
Bei Futter kann ich die guten Preise Bestätigen!
Bei den Tackel ist es durchwachsen! Grundsätzlih sollteman die Preise kennen dann kann man auch mit den Händlern verhandeln! Ich habe bisher bei keinem Artikel das bezahlt was draufstand:g!

Bei Kleinteilen kann man oft echte Schnapper machen!

Gruß
Lupus


----------



## meich (14. November 2010)

*AW: Karpfenmesse 2011*

Wichtig für alle, die Angelgerät erwerben!
-> Pocht auf eine Quittung wegen Umtausch/Garantierecht!
IdR. verkaufen 99% der Händler alles ohne Quittungen,
denn so eine Messe ist ein gutes Schwarzgeldgeschäft für
die Aussteller!


----------



## boiliemeister (14. November 2010)

*AW: Karpfenmesse 2011*

Hallo
Bin jedes Jahr in Speyer auf der Messe.Und zu dem Schnäppchen naja,da muss ich CARRAS recht geben.


----------



## knuddel9867 (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Karpfenmesse 2011*

Was gut auf der Messe Spayer bekommst ist Ködermaterail, Pallets, Boilies usw. In Sachen Material werden die Schnäppchen immer weniger.
Habe oft schon überteuerte Sachen dort gesehen. Versuche zu handeln, das geht oft gut. Auch zu Schluss, wen der Abbaustress losgeht, kannst zuschlagen, weil sie oft das Zeug nicht mehr einpacken wollen.


----------

